# Wanted Custom Pull-through Plates



## TashaBird (Aug 27, 2020)

I’ve got requests out to the place I bought my set, and another well known online source. They’re probably pretty busy. Responses are taking awhile. I’ve got some ideas I’d like to get in sooner than later. 
Anyone know someone with a laser cutter who does, or could do, this kind of project?
TIA


----------



## AliOop (Aug 27, 2020)

Someone on this forum was talking about making these with a 3D printer, and another person responded that local libraries often have 3D printers available. The printers have come way down in price, too. I think the recommended brand was Creality?

ETA: There were some Etsy sellers who make 3D-printed items to order.


----------



## TashaBird (Aug 27, 2020)

AliOop said:


> Someone on this forum was talking about making these with a 3D printer, and another person responded that local libraries often have 3D printers available. The printers have come way down in price, too. I think the recommended brand was Creality?
> 
> ETA: There were some Etsy sellers who make 3D-printed items to order.


I think these are computer cut from sheets of acrylic.


----------



## AliOop (Aug 27, 2020)

TashaBird said:


> I think these are computer cut from sheets of acrylic.


I've heard that, and there's been a lot discussion about 3D printing them, too. Not sure if one method is better suited to the tool than the other?


----------



## TashaBird (Aug 27, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## glendam (Sep 1, 2020)

I have done some with my 3D printer, if you still need any feel free to message me.


----------



## GraciousGraphics (Sep 1, 2020)

Anyone know someone with a laser cutter who does said:
			
		

> Yup, me!
> I'm looking into making pull-throughs for NZ soap makers.
> A laser cutter is much more economical than 3D printing, and a heck of a lot quicker too!
> 
> ...


----------



## TashaBird (Sep 2, 2020)

My molds are 3” pvc. Thin layer of petroleum jelly on the inside, then when they’re done, put them in the freezer for a bit, they slide right out!


----------



## GraciousGraphics (Sep 2, 2020)

Thanks TashaBird ! Perhaps I should just give it a go and make some - then NZers will let me know if they are something they want.

I was thinking that PVC would need some sort of 'pusher' to get the soap out after taking the base cover off - but going from your experience that may not be necessary at all.

I wonder if a Kiwi shape would work as the plate, and other recognizable NZ shapes, perhaps a Tuatara, or the outline of Mt Cook.
But large shapes like that might need to have two pulling rods on the outside, rather than a central one.


----------



## AliOop (Sep 2, 2020)

I use PVC pipes and don’t line them or grease them. I do put them in the freezer for an hour, and then let them sit out for about ten minutes. The condensation formed as they defrost is enough for them to slide right out.

However, I will say that my recipe is mostly lard and CO. When I used a recipe with 20% soft oils for my first pull-through, I had to use a soup can as a pusher for the first time ever. I think that’s because I forgot that the recipe with soft oils needed to harden an extra 12 hours longer than my usual recipe.

Regarding the pull-rod, I have three tools that use a center rod, and one that uses two side rods. I’ve seen soapers on YT move a single center rod to the side, and it works just fine there, as well.


----------



## GraciousGraphics (Sep 2, 2020)

> Regarding the pull-rod, I have three tools that use a center rod, and one that uses two side rods.



Ah ha! That's good news to hear. Some of the designs I have in mind wont be possible with a single, central rod. Two rods would be easier to use, but would increase the cost of making them.  (The length of stainless rod could well cost more than the acrylic disk)

A single off-center rod may work as well as two, especially as I intend to use 4.5mm thick acrylic (~3/16")

My main problem when making soap tools is that I don't make soap myself, and so have to rely on first, persuading someone to try it, and then getting a report on any faults they may find.
This can lead to a l..o..n..g.. '_Trial, test, change, trial [repeat]_' time!


----------



## AliOop (Sep 2, 2020)

There are several NZ soapers in this forum; hopefully one or more would be willing to help you test. If not, I'd recommend sending it to @TashaBird as your tester. Even though she is in the US, she is the reigning pull-through queen.


----------



## TashaBird (Sep 2, 2020)

GraciousGraphics said:


> Thanks TashaBird ! Perhaps I should just give it a go and make some - then NZers will let me know if they are something they want.
> 
> I was thinking that PVC would need some sort of 'pusher' to get the soap out after taking the base cover off - but going from your experience that may not be necessary at all.
> 
> ...



I got my original rods from wildplantanica.com


----------



## GraciousGraphics (Sep 3, 2020)

TashaBird said:


> I got my original rods from wildplantanica.com


Thanks TashaBird. I can get (galvanized) threaded rod here, not sure if Stainless is available though.

However, I'm thinking of using straightened SS rod which is even cheaper than threaded galvanized, and add 5+mm of thread on the end - since I have the tools for that already (used to make acrylic cake stands).

And, since I'll be threading the end only, I'll probably put a threaded hole in the acrylic (another reason for using the thicker material).
That way, no double nuts necessary - which again, means the whole item will be cheaper to buy.

Have to admit: I'm a bit horrified at their price for the plates - $8US for one or $45US for 9. That's a bit under $NZ12 and a bit over $NZ66.
$US7 for the rod is reasonable though.
Bob

Oops!  Part of someone else's reply got left in mine.
In the following, only the first sentence is mine:
'
But large shapes like that might need to have two pulling rods on the outside,
_Some shapes may not translate effectively. It’s new territory, but that’s what I’m finding. I’m starting to see what kinds of cuts can work, but testing is early. Even when they’re wrong, they look cool though! 
I use theflat inside of a jar lid and my fist to push the soap out. When lubed and chilled it works great!  _

Would 3" plates be a good size for USA makers?

I've now got a 'kit-set' designed but would appreciate comments from someone actually using the plates.

I'd be happy to send a set to you TashaBird. What diameter is the rod you use, and would you want a plain 'clearance' hole in the plates, or have it threaded to screw the rod in?

And, if 3" dia isn't right for you, please advise.


----------



## TashaBird (Nov 3, 2020)

GraciousGraphics said:


> Would 3" plates be a good size for USA makers?
> 
> I've now got a 'kit-set' designed but would appreciate comments from someone actually using the plates.
> 
> ...


I use 3” plates, preferably side mounted, and I think the rod size is #6-32 course (does that sound like a measurement?). I’d love to check em out!!! Plain hole.


----------



## GraciousGraphics (Nov 4, 2020)

Ah, good - I can easily adjust the size but don't need to then.
(We are talking about _round _plates I hope)
We're all metric in NZ, but your #6-32 does sound like a thread type!

Ok, I'll check that out and put a plain hole (near the edge if possible)
so you can use your rod with a nut each side (that sounds right?) and send a set.

Can you PM me with the address please?
They may take a while to arrive, so best wishes with your election meantime.
Edit: Please also advise max size of nuts (across points) so I dont get them too close to the edge (some designs dont have much room left)

This may seem 'way out there' but - because I'm using a fully threaded rod to lift the plates - I've wondered if a motor-driven lift could be added!

It would probably only work on plates with a side hole rod (not central) and would clip onto the top of the mold (somehow!) and the motor would be geared down with the gear meshing with a disk on the threaded rod....

Probably battery operated (don't want to mix mains power and wet soap) and the whole idea is that by flipping the switch the plate would start to slowly rise and you could pour the batter(s) in as it does so.

The advantage would be a nice smooth upward movement - hands free - while squirting the soap batter down the mold.

Does this sound like it might be useful? 
Perhaps a foot-switch to run/stop the lift?
Or is it a crazy idea that should never get off the ground...


----------



## Dawni (Nov 5, 2020)

@KiwiMoose is in NZ. Maybe she wants to try her hand at a pull through... Lol


----------



## KiwiMoose (Nov 5, 2020)

YES, YES, YES! I wanna try! I love Tasha’s pull through soap! I’ve made pour through in a cylinder using a sink strainer and have tried to adapt some silicone egg poachers as pull throughs but not yet game to try them. I use a PVC pipe with a silicone mat as a liner. So the plate would need to be smaller. Here’s my pics - I called it my ‘brain scan’ soap


----------



## GraciousGraphics (Nov 6, 2020)

While I've listed it as a 'kit-set' on TradeMe, I'll also be listing individual parts of the kit - since most people can pick up the PVC tube at their local plumbers/Bunnings/Mitre10 etc.

And, changing the size of the discs is _very_ easy to do, Just tell me what size you want !

They are designed at 3" diameter, but because the laser cuts '_on the line_' actual size is a tiny bit under - purposely of course, to get a bit of clearance.
(The 'kerf' is about 0.2mm wide)


----------



## KiwiMoose (Nov 6, 2020)

GraciousGraphics said:


> While I've listed it as a 'kit-set' on TradeMe, I'll also be listing individual parts of the kit - since most people can pick up the PVC tube at their local plumbers/Bunnings/Mitre10 etc.
> 
> And, changing the size of the discs is _very_ easy to do, Just tell me what size you want !
> 
> ...


Cool what’s the listing number? Or how can I get in touch?
ETA: found it! Would like some different shapes and slightly smaller plates.


----------



## GraciousGraphics (Nov 7, 2020)

Done.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Dec 14, 2020)

Woooo - how exciting!  Look what i just got in the mail:





Thank you @GraciousGraphics!


----------



## TashaBird (Dec 14, 2020)

KiwiMoose said:


> Woooo - how exciting!  Look what i just got in the mail:
> View attachment 52409
> 
> Thank you @GraciousGraphics!


Very cool!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Dec 14, 2020)

TashaBird said:


> Very cool!


Very nice' looking forward to seeing your soap art designs


----------



## KiwiMoose (Dec 14, 2020)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Very nice' looking forward to seeing your soap art designs


In the pot as we speak!


----------



## ttingey01 (Dec 27, 2020)

Hi, so I'm new to soap making. What exactly are we looking at? How do you use these please and thanks!


----------



## AliOop (Dec 27, 2020)

ttingey01 said:


> Hi, so I'm new to soap making. What exactly are we looking at? How do you use these please and thanks!


These are pull-through design tools, aka "soap shapers." If you search YouTube for "pull through soap" you will find some videos. I think we had a pull-through challenge here on SMF, as well.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Dec 27, 2020)

ttingey01 said:


> Hi, so I'm new to soap making. What exactly are we looking at? How do you use these please and thanks!


Hi - if you ar new to soap making I would recommend making a few plain batches before trying this method out.  It would be quite stressful, i would imagine, to cope with this method until you are more confident.


----------



## dibbles (Dec 27, 2020)

ttingey01 said:


> Hi, so I'm new to soap making. What exactly are we looking at? How do you use these please and thanks!


I agree with @KiwiMoose to wait with this technique until you have a good grasp of recognizing emulsion and being able to keep your batter fluid long enough to complete the pour. It is a fun technique to do though, and I would definitely put it on your bucket list.

Pouring through something like a sink strainer is much easier, and gives very pretty results. The SMF challenge used this technique in April of this year.





						SMF April 2020 Challenge - Strainer Pour/Pull Through Technique
					

Welcome to the April 2020 SMF Soap Challenge. This month’s challenge is the Strainer Pour/Pull Through Technique. I have included the option to do a Pull Through design, since it might be difficult for some people to go out to get a strainer or small colander if you don't already have one...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## ttingey01 (Dec 28, 2020)

dibbles said:


> I agree with @KiwiMoose to wait with this technique until you have a good grasp of recognizing emulsion and being able to keep your batter fluid long enough to complete the pour. It is a fun technique to do though, and I would definitely put it on your bucket list.
> 
> Pouring through something like a sink strainer is much easier, and gives very pretty results. The SMF challenge used this technique in April of this year.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone!  I can't wait to try this and it will be on my bucket list!!  Happy New Year!


----------

